# Pottermore



## Eclipse

Surely, I can't be the only one excited by this?

I can't wait until J.K. Rowling finally announces what the hell it is anyway.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I saw a poll and one of the options for what people thought it would be was a 'social networking site'. God, I hope not.

I'm banking on the Encyclopedia, but I'm not anywhere near convinced.


----------



## ultraviolet

oh man I hope it's a potter-related MMORPG or something \o/


----------



## Eclipse

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I saw a poll and one of the options for what people thought it would be was a 'social networking site'. God, I hope not.
> 
> I'm banking on the Encyclopedia, but I'm not anywhere near convinced.


... a Potterverse social networking site
how would this work anyhow pfff--

And there's loads of fan-encyclopedias anyway and J.K.Rowling confirmed multiple times in her website she uses them and encourages others to use them.
oh derp, wait, JKR actually mentioned an encyclopedia she's been working on some interviews so that would make sense actually...

And unfortunately ultraviolet, it's confirmed that it's not a game. OTL Although a Harry Potter MMO would be totally legit


----------



## ultraviolet

oh. :c 

still, an encyclopaedia would be really neat! :O


----------



## Kinova

I'm excited! :D

It seems a bit odd to have some online Potter-universe when there are so many other sites for that, but it would be good if it included things like backstories and other worldbuilding bits and bobs? Not really bothered about what it is as long as it expands on the Potter world - an encyclopaedia would be best for this! ... But she's said it's not a book.

Two hours to go until midday!


----------



## Tailsy

_IT WILL NOT ACCEPT MY E-MAIL_


----------



## Eclipse

surskitty said:


> _IT WILL NOT ACCEPT MY E-MAIL_


Subscribing has closed dammit. Oh well, we can all wait until July 31st or September... OTL

Oh and just dropping this in.
J.K. Rowling Finally Announces~


----------



## Lili

OMG THIS IS AMAZING

....

okay, i feel like an idiot, i still have no idea what this is.  is it an mmorpg?


----------



## Eclipse

It's still not released yet. All we know is that it will be the only site that will sell Harry Potter e-books and "enhance the fan's reading experience". That could be anything.

BUT GUYS THE POTTER MORE SITE IS RECEIVING E-MAILS AGAIN, DO IT NOW BEFORE IT CLOSES AGAIN!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

never even heard of this until like right now

very very confused

sent in my email address anyway :V


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I'm not quite sure what this is or what it entails, but I sent my email in anyway. Hopefully it will be awesome.


----------



## Zapi

This looks...interesting? Hopefully it will be awesome. *submits email*


----------



## Flora

My sis submitted mine whe I wasn't looking. I only found this out when she was showing my friend and I JKR's announcement.

(must say, the effects on that were awesome)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I am surprised that discussion on this didn't resume as soon as they started accepting early registrations. :O

I tried to get in yesterday but screwed up because I misunderstood a) where the URL was supposed to redirect you to and b) that you needed to turn off adblockers to see the Magical Quill. But conveniently enough I checked again this morning while waiting for TCoD to stop serverfailing and registration was open again and I got in. :) Almost made me late for the bus I needed to get to school, but it was worth it. I know Moo has an account too; has anyone else gotten one? I'm DraconisQueen139 or something like that (marginally lame that it chooses usernames for you, but the ones it gave me weren't bad... almost went with CentaurSeeker### but welp. Dragons.)

There's only a day left to try and register unless you want to wait for October~ Be sure to turn off any adblockers and things like that if you're trying to get in, because the Magical Quill thing might appear in an ad. I don't think it mattered today, but it was why I couldn't register yesterday and it might matter again tomorrow, so!


----------



## Flora

My sis got me and most of my family in :D

I'm FlightPhoenix197, and I do like it :)


----------



## Tailsy

I have two accounts because I'm a jerk. I'm AshHallow93 and FelicisWillow156. I don't know which name I like better, though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I got in a couple days ago. I'm DustRiver124. Everyone else's names seem cool in comparison. :/


----------



## shy ♡

I'm IceMoon66 and WolfsbaneStrike189. :D


----------



## Minish

I'm YewJinx40! I like it. :D


----------



## Michi

LumosFlame2, if I recall correctly.
I like this name.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Registration is available right now, if anyone still needs to sign up! This is your last chance iirc!

Just grabbed a few more accounts: BronzeDraconis85 for myself because I wanted something more gender-neutral, MirrorLight### for my brother and a much cooler name that was supposed to be for my brother but apparently I got his email wrong, whoops. Here, stranger, have a Pottermore! You're welcome.

...man that was a cool name, but I forget the numbers at the end. Meh. I'll just keep trying for a while until I get the right ones and see if I can change the validation email address.

I'll probably give my original account to my mom if she's interested.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Your Pottermore username is: FrogPhoenix151


<ultraviolet> Your Pottermore username is: FrogPhoenix151
<ultraviolet> aw yeah
<Cirrus> what ;;
<shai> seriously?!
<ultraviolet> frogphoenix is cool! I want one
<shai> it sounds like frogpenis!
<Verne> hahahaha
<ultraviolet> shai: so?!
<shai> ....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I got in a few days ago. I got StormMahogany12, which isn't really so bad! Mahogany is even a shade of red, which is very cool.


----------



## Zeph

...Damn it, I was away during the open registration thing with no computer. Bah. And I know nobody who made multiple accounts. October can't come quickly enough.

...Unless anybody here who made multiple ones is a very kind person? :D

Definitely subtle ahaha...


----------



## Stormecho

I'm BloodSeer66, I think. A friend snagged it for me because I was packing for vacation.

...The username is somewhat awful and sounds like something I would have used ages ago. Oh well.


----------



## Tailsy

I got my Welcome email! I'm a Hufflepuff, which is sort of. weird. but I guess I can deal. Is anyone else in yet? o:


----------



## Murkrow

surskitty said:


> I got my Welcome email! I'm a Hufflepuff, which is sort of. weird. but I guess I can deal. Is anyone else in yet? o:


Is the sorting random or is it one of those personality tests where you totally can't work out which option means which house?


----------



## Jason-Kun

^ It's supposed to be a test that JK wrote herself. Also, there are multiple sets of questions so it's near impossible to cheat since there's no guarantee you'll get the same questions somebody else did.


----------



## Zeph

surskitty said:


> I got my Welcome email! I'm a Hufflepuff, which is sort of. weird.


Why's it weird?

Also I HATE YOU ALL.


----------



## Elliekat

I found the Magical Quill and everything, but no Welcome email yet D: If I don't get into Ravenclaw when I finally get in, I will be pretty confused since I am neither brave nor hardworking nor cunning xD But anyway, every time I see an email in my inbox I get my hopes up :(


----------



## Flora

Elliekat said:


> If I don't get into Ravenclaw when I finally get in, I will be pretty confused since I am neither brave nor hardworking nor cunning xD


When i read this I couldn't help but think of Evanna Lynch when she got placed in Gryffindor: "I feel like Jo just told me I'm a man."


----------



## Tailsy

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Why's it weird?
> 
> Also I HATE YOU ALL.


I've self-identified as a Slythindor for like MY WHOLE LIFE and now she's just telling me to wear yellow like a chump????


----------



## Harlequin

i'm a hufflepuff at pottersoc. it's not that bad!!! although I don't think I'll get 'puff at Pottermore since uh the Pottersoc sorting is just random.


----------



## Zeph

B-B-But Hufflepuff is great :C

And I do hope the Pottermore sorting quiz isn't like usual ones you find online. Those are always like, I dunno:

Q3: You see someone being mugged at the side of the road. Do you:
a) Go and help confront the mugger
b) Console the victim when the mugger's gone,
c) Call the police, or
d) Help the mugger, then mug him.*

So difficult to tell which applies to which house, eh?

(*Because Slytherins are always evil. No exceptions.

At least, that's what the majority seems to think!)



Also, I still hate you all. And no, I'm not going to stop whining >:C


----------



## Flora

Zephyrous Castform said:


> B-B-But Hufflepuff is great :C


My sis is in Hufflepuff and she's very upset that no one likes it. She says that some people have outright _deleted their accounts_ because they got sorted into Hufflepuff. (which is just silly)


----------



## Tailsy

That IS silly! Nothing wrong with Hufflepuff! I was quite surprised, though. I have another account tho so once its welcome email comes through I can see if I get one of my preferred houses. :o

The Sorting quiz has kind of a balance? It's kinda half reasonably obvious questions, half quite abstract ones. It's the same with the wand-choosing questions.

Oh, my wand is twelve and a half inches, dogwood, unicorn tail-hair; surprisingly swishy!


----------



## Dannichu

I don't have/do/understand Pottermore, but (when it's 4am and I have nothing better to do than take fandom-based personality quizzes) I'm disappointed when _not_ sorted into Hufflepuff because I think it's by far the best one. 

(My friends and sister have decided that Hufflepuff is "The Sociology house", which is to say "nice, but a bit shit".)


----------



## Zeph

Flower Doll said:


> My sis is in Hufflepuff and she's very upset that no one likes it. She says that some people have outright _deleted their accounts_ because they got sorted into Hufflepuff. (which is just silly)


That is a bit ridiculous... Hufflepuff is one of my favourites :C



surskitty said:


> The Sorting quiz has kind of a balance? It's kinda half reasonably obvious questions, half quite abstract ones. It's the same with the wand-choosing questions.


Oh, good! Also I did not realise there was a wand quiz! That is also good.


----------



## Butterfree

I like how Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality basically went and made Hufflepuff the most awesome house where people actually get things done. Meanwhile Gryffindors are usually side characters and tend to be bullies.


----------



## ultraviolet

it amuses me how people are saying JK's wrong about sorting people into houses that she, you know, made up in the first place. people are getting ridiculously upset about it!

but eh, I'm not exactly worried about what house I get in; I'd _like _to get hufflepuff simply because I don't think I'm any of the others, but I'd really much prefer to just _get in_ to Pottermore.


----------



## Zero Moment

Sign-ups are closed Do:


----------



## Dragon

Pottermore~ I found the Magic Quill on the 6th day, so I'll be in in September, apparently. I'm HollyNox15. Trying for a.. smoother-flowing name didn't cross my mind. Wup.

 Hoping for Ravenclaw, but Slytherin'll be alright too. I don't really see myself as either a Gryfindor or a Hufflepuff so :/


----------



## Kinova

I'm a Hufflepuff! Pretty chuffed; practically, the 'puff common room doesn't involve complicated entrance riddles or the necessity of walking up seven flights of stairs to go to bed. :D The Hufflepuff entrance information was interesting too.

My favourite bits so far have been Diagon Alley and Sorting, and reading all the bits of background. Oh and the wand bit - I got a Laurel, Phoenix feather core, ten and three-quarter inches, pliant.


----------



## Zero Moment

I am so jelly of all of you.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Butterfree said:


> I like how Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality basically went and made Hufflepuff the most awesome house where people actually get things done. Meanwhile Gryffindors are usually side characters and tend to be bullies.


Oh, you've read it too? That hs to be one of the only Harry Ptter fanfiction I've enjoyed that wasn't a reading the books fic.


----------



## Flora

HUFFLEPUFF REPRESENT :D

So I got my welcome email today :D My wand is pear with unicorn core, ten inches and slightly yielding (and I'm quite obviously a Hufflepuff)

So far I _love _it! It's really neat to explore the worlds of the book and learn about the things JKR never got to mention.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You're all gonna hate me.

I just got my e-mail today and...

I AM A GRYFFINDOR! Aha, oh my God. Seriously, how does that even happen? I'm seriously one of the most cowardly people ever to exist and all timid, but hey, if it says, I'm totally not complaining.

My wand's Beech, 12 and 3/4 inches, Dragon, and Unbending.

I love Pottermore. The information about the characters and the wands and everything is just so interesting. My favourite was to find out more about Petunia. I just felt so sorry to read her story.


----------



## Jason-Kun

I got in today. And the Sorting Hat hard a hard time choosing between Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw for me so it let me choose. And I chose Ravenclaw because although I like and feel like I'd fit into them both, I fit in Ravenclaw slightly better. My wand, however, is Redwood with Dragon Core, Twelve and a Half Inches, Unyeilding.


----------



## Flora

I took a look in the Great Hall and there's quite a few Slytherins commenting with things like "Go Hufflepuff! You can do it!" It's kinda amusing, in a way.


----------



## Jason-Kun

^ Makes sense if you read the Slytherin Welcome message.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Though I've found the quill, registrered (I'm FrogPhoenix4) but still have to wait to actually _get in_. sigh...


----------



## ultraviolet

Worst Username Ever said:


> Though I've found the quill, registrered (I'm FrogPhoenix4) but still have to wait to actually _get in_. sigh...


Really? I'm FrogPhoenix151! :D :D


----------



## Harlequin

DAMN IT I want my Pottermore activation nowwwwww so I can "shape the experience" before October. At this rate there won't be much shaping left for me to do ; ;


----------



## Stormecho

Two of my friends have gotten in, and I feel this absurd need to be Sorted and kill myself doing potions now. 

;_; waaaaant


----------



## Murkrow

Just got in, yay!

I'm RuneWing46.


----------



## Harlequin

why u hate me pottermore

whyyyyyyyy ;;


----------



## Murkrow

I am in Slytherin. Disappointed it wasn't Ravenclaw, but at least I'm not a Gryffindor!

In my primary school and non-magic secondary school I was in the green house too, coincidence?


----------



## Diz

I'm in too!

My name is Jinxstorm 87! I got sorted into Ravenclaw, and my wand is Black Walnut with a unicorn hair core 10 and 3/4 inches, unyielding.

I'm now going to add you all as friends


----------



## Murkrow

Is it just me or are potions broken at the moment? I can start brewing but if I leave it to come back later, it acts like nothing happened. If I stay on the page for a few hours and finish it then, it finishes but it doesn't add to house points at all even though it says it does.


----------



## Diz

I'm having that problem too.

The Insider just updated to say that they're doing some maintainence, so maybe it'll be fixed soon. Thankfully, I haven't noticed my potion supplies dwindling either.

EDIT: Ravenclaw has the most points right now. I'm so excited haha. We've been neck and neck with Slytherin all day, and we've finally pulled ahead!


----------



## Murkrow

I'm finding it quite funny how Slytherin has the fewest members and yet is still winning. It's sort of true to the books in that Slytherin and Ravenclaw are ahead while Hufflepuff is really behind.

Out of curiosity, does it say Sorcerer's Stone for your guys in America? I haven't really seen options for language anywhere.


----------



## Phantom

All the books are called Sorcerers Stone... I plan on getting my email back out there tonight. 

I forgot what email I used... issue with having 10+ email accounts.


----------



## Flora

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Out of curiosity, does it say Sorcerer's Stone for your guys in America? I haven't really seen options for language anywhere.


At the top of the page when you first get onto pottermore (before you log in)


----------



## Minish

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I'm finding it quite funny how Slytherin has the fewest members and yet is still winning. It's sort of true to the books in that Slytherin and Ravenclaw are ahead while Hufflepuff is really behind.


On the other hand, the top people for the other three houses have made loads and loads of points between them whereas Hufflepuff's top people have made much less, despite being only a little bit behind as a whole! Which means that it's working more like a big team and that more people are putting work in and I find that really cute. :3

I'm on Pottermore now!! My username is YewJinx40 and I got sorted into Gryffindor, which is a shame because I feel pretty 'puffy, but I gueeeess I'll deal. So far I am awful at potions.

Also, why does the Gryffindor welcome information suck? Apparently the other houses have interesting stuff and all I got was a paragraph of Percy going YEEEEAAAH GRYFFINDOR \o/


----------



## Harlequin

i hate you guys ; ; I'm still not in and I won't have internet for the next EIGHT DAAAAAAAAYS ;; and and and I bet my email will come like. tomorrow. and I won't be able to do anything waaaaaah


----------



## Kratos Aurion

It's okay Harle, you and I can sit over here in the "where's my email" corner and be sad together.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Kratos Aurion said:


> It's okay Harle, you and I can sit over here in the "where's my email" corner and be sad together.


May I join said corner? I'm still waiting for mine too. ;-;


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Got mine today! :D Was about time too.

and now it's down. Before I even got into a house. D:


----------



## Eifie

My email finally came a couple of days ago! My wand's ash with dragon heartstring, unyielding, and I'm in Slytherin. Apparently this means that I'm stubborn and like power, and also that I'm stubborn and like power. (I disagree. Stubbornly. But I do like Slytherin! :D)

I haven't really gotten to do much since getting Sorted, though; the site spent ages yesterday processing my first house point due to overwhelming demand. I'm super-glad to have actually gotten in, though!


----------



## Dragon

Worst Username Ever said:


> Got mine today! :D Was about time too.
> 
> and now it's down. Before I even got into a house. D:


Yeah this basically. :L I got two chapters in, though! It seems pretty choppy and laggy, but I'm not sure if it's my computer or Pottermore itself, so :?


----------



## Elliekat

I got in today, but I haven't got more than maybe 10 minutes on all afternoon...


----------



## RespectTheBlade

asdfjkl I GOT IN. 

I'M A SLYTHERIN. 

Wand is Hazel with Pheonix core, 12 and a 1/2 inches, moderately flexible.

User name is DustRiver124, if anyone wants to friend me. 

And no I'm not evil. heheheh, yes I am


----------



## Elliekat

It finally let me on long enough to be sorted!
I'm a RAVENCLAW! :D
Wand is hazel with unicorn core, 10 1/2 inches, hard.
I'm MahoganyMidnight15, if you want to add me.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I'm a Slytherin! :D My wand is silver lime and dragon, 12 3/4 inches, and surprisingly swishy.

Think I've posted this before, but my username is FrogPhoenix4 for those who want to find me.


----------



## Dragon

Still at Olivander's :V My wand is dragon core (:D) and English oak, 12 1/2 inches and slightly springy. I chose a black cat for a companion.

EDIT: I'm Gryffindor. >:V fffffuck can i just be ravenclaw


----------



## ultraviolet

I just got in and now the site's not working so I can't even get past chapter one or anything or get sorted!

*twitch*

edit: ... so I'm a gryffindor, apparently? disappointed because I was so keen for hufflepuff simply because there is the least amount of information on hufflepuff in the books, and I also felt like there were several of the questions that I could have gone either way on.

also I'm about as daring/brave/chivalrous as a sock, so. _oh well~! _everything is so _cool _so I don't care much!

editedit: oh and my wand is larch & unicorn, eleven inches, ~* surprisingly swishy *~, I think? Which I am pleased with! I'm really annoyed I can't choose another pet though, because I really meant to get a toad and the thingy lagged and now I have a screech owl. :|


----------



## Tailsy

woo, I got my welcome e-mail for my second account and re-sorted into Slytherin?? I didn't even cheat, so THIS SORTING THING IS WACK GUYS

my wand was pretty much the same, though, although I got yew instead of dogwood.


----------



## Harlequin

fffff why you fail pottermore whyyyyy


----------



## Murkrow

Harlequin said:


> fffff why you fail pottermore whyyyyy


They said on Twitter that they'd sent out all of the emails D:


----------



## Harlequin

They have, and I'm in, but the site is just totally failing right now. They're "restricting access". If this is what the actual experience is going to be like  ...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Got the email for the account I didn't really want to use earlier yesterday and was all D: but then the email for the one I do want to use came at some ungodly hour this morning! :D Haven't had a chance to do anything yet because of server load, though, so chances are I won't be sorted and whatnot until some ungodly hour tomorrow morning. But. Yay! Finally!


----------



## Shimmer Mint

I have to wait til October so I can sign up. This sounds so fun!


----------



## Harlequin

FML I got Gryffindor. I think I'd have gotten a different house had the site not done its whole SORRY NO WORKING thing JUST at the end of the quiz which meant I had to start over. bleh and I think I know which answer it was that tipped it there, and I was iffy on which to choose. :(


----------



## Murkrow

Is there any option that lets you change what books/films you've read/seen? Because when I registered I said I hadn't seen the eighth film but now I have. Can't find a way to change it D:


----------



## Tailsy

Jason-Kun said:


> ^ Makes sense if you read the Slytherin Welcome message.


Hehehe, I loved the Slytherin Welcome Message!! :D Imagine Merlin being a Slytherin, huh?


----------

